# 3.5mm to 3.5mm Cable Quality - Does it matter?



## LostChild1

Hi all, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This (will be) my setup and I have a quick question...

 Computer > USB Cable > HeadAmp Pico USB DAC / Amp > 3.5mm to 3.5mm Cable > AudioEngine A5 Speakers

 I know that for say, the USB cable, it's a digital signal, so I can use any kind of cable I want. But how much emphasis should I put on my 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable? I'm looking at something like this (Maybe not this exactly but you get the idea)

DealExtreme: $1.56 3.5mm Audio Jack Connection Cable (1.5M)

 But I don't mind spending more for a better quality cable, ifit'll make a difference. I don't have the money for any $100+ cables, But between a $1 cable and a $25 cable, is there a difference?

 Thank you all very much


----------



## spacemanspliff

Yeah. A silver cable is better for lossless and a copper for mp3s. Get something decent if you can. No idea what Canada has available sorry.


----------



## mark2410

on the whole id say no it doesnt make much difference but thats getting into the v low end where i think it may begin to start having a noticeable effect. try on amazon there should be things maybe arround the $10-15 mark that if it was me id be much happy buying. 

 or buy both ad tell us what you find. do your ears hear a difference?


----------



## daglesj

Just find a decent enough OFC cable with a decent thickness of guage and keep it only as long as you need.

 Microphone cable often works well. Shouldnt cost much at all.


----------



## SpudHarris

I use SPOFC microphone cable (Van Damme) for LOD's. Over here in the UK it's about £1 a metre + 2 # Neutrik 3.5mm Jacks (about £1.50 each) a bit of solder and 'Bobs Ya Unkle' High quality mini to mini....


----------



## krmathis

Yeah, the cable sure can make a difference.
 These materials differ, and they don't necessary sound the same. Conductor (copper, silver, purity, ..), connectors, solder, insulation, cable length, ..


----------



## boomy3555

Premium Quality Custom Audio Cable Assembly - Milian Acoustics

 My go to place for IC's


----------



## boomy3555

Also HEADROOM carries a couple of different length Cardas 3.5 to 3.5 starting @ 18.00


----------



## goodolcheez

You guys are cheap.  These are not digital cables. They are analog.  Well, digital cables for audio matters too, actually, more seriously.  But I'm not going to go on about it as this thread is asking about 3.5 mm mini plugs.
   
  I would recommend you spend at least 50 USD, or more.  Bettercable with 6ft length will run you $70.  The longer one is over $100.
   
  I'm gonna pick up a 3.28ft long plug for $50.  That's cheap.


----------



## GoSUV

Actually, both digital and analog cables matter. In fact, the cable at your source (the digital one) matters more because if you skimp on that, your expensive analog one further downstream will simply be a waste of money.
   
  At first I was like you and believed digital cables don't make a difference anyway and had always just used whatever I could find around my computer desk. I had always just stole the cable from my portable USB harddrive and used it for my DAC (the same DAC as you, the Pico.) But one day I was also using the harddrive so I need a different one for the DAC, so I just grabbed another cable from a cheap USB hub and connected it to the DAC. Now I noticed the sound was different. Vastly different. I thought there was something wrong with my system. I couldn't believe it was the USB cable, but that was the only thing changed. So I waited for the USB harddrive to free up, so that I could rob its cable again and use it for the DAC. Voila. Everything is back to the way it was. Both cables were no more than 1 meter long, but the harddrive cable is of course built much better and thicker, with the cheap USB hub cable thinner and more flimsy, same as the ones you would find in a dollar store.
   
  So until you get a decent USB cable for your system that isn't limiting what your DAC can offer, getting a good analog cable will just be futile. At least you won't be well prepared to judge accurately what different analog cables will give you.


----------



## proton007

Copper vs silver: "no effect" till you start going for 1000 feet or more.
   
  But make sure what you get is copper.


----------



## Torontoraccoon

Quote: 





boomy3555 said:


> Also HEADROOM carries a couple of different length Cardas 3.5 to 3.5 starting @ 18.00


 
   
  why bump a 3 year old thread?


----------



## garetz

Quote: 





torontoraccoon said:


> why bump a 3 year old thread?


 
   
  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------

